# Humminbird Autochart?



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I just picked up a Humminbird Helix 7 mega si g3. To use the Autochart live do I need to get a Zero Lines card or can I just use any SD memory card?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The unit itself will save data for the day, then overwrite it the next time out, so best to buy the zero lines card so you can save the data 24/7 and it will overload on top of your lakemaser or navionics cards, great tool Ive mapped half the ohio River and smaller gravel pits that do not have any mapping available for them.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Just to add a little ...:

AutoChart Live has 8hrs internal memory in the head unit ... 

The Zero Lines Card is required if you need more than the 8hrs internal memory capacity ... 

Inserting a Zero Line card will download the current internal memory saved data to the Zero Line card ... 

Sonar log recording can be saved directly to an inserted SD Card - which can then be uploaded into the AutoChart PC software and rendered into LakeMaster mapping data - and then loaded onto the Zero Line card for use in the HB unit as LakeMaster mapping data (overlayed onto any other mapping data used in the unit) ... 

Rickie


----------

